# New chicks here too!!!



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

So glad it worked. She is a really good Mama... and we have 4 new fluffy chicks to coo over. Is there a way to tell from their coloring what they will be as adults? Our flock is all different colors... the rooster was an Amerucana. Mama Hen is black sex-link colors? I think, obviously a rookie here. I sure hope they are all hens!! 
Once she was ready to get off the nest I moved her and the chicks into a big dog crate and will keep them there until they are a little bigger.



















Stormy checking out the new barnmates.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh they are so darn cute!! Congrats!

I love the stipes on their backs...too cool! :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable!! I love that first photo!
Yes some chick breeds are identifiable as babies no the sex though as far as I know. There are photos of some of the chicks here under the adult photos. http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/bar_baby_chicks.html


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTE!
That's so funny. We have a kid named Storm that looks almost identical to that one! (No wattles though.)


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, I also want to say, I really like your farm name AND your avatar! Very cute! :thumb:


----------



## KatieT (Mar 20, 2011)

So cute! I just love that little chick peeking out in the first pic!

I would guess that your chipmunk-patterned chicks will grow up to look something like this: http://www.backyardchickens.com/breeds/ ... 772726.jpg. The buff-colored chick I would guess will be reddish to orangish, similar to a Production Red. These are just guesses, though - I'd love to see pictures of them when they've feathered out!

They really are sweet.  You have a really lovely set-up for them, too!


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

thanks everyone!!! i just love them. we have 14 eggs in the incubator (saved the last few days of eggs before the rooster met his end) i'm hoping my mama hen will adopt them... or one of the other hens will be broody by then and i can try sneaking them under her. 
thanks for the links!! going to check them out now.


----------

